# Does photorec recognize nikon raw files?



## Smilemon (Jan 29, 2012)

I shot 1300 pictures in the Galapagos islands, and my card got corrupted a few days later. It was the infamous CHA error... I took the card out promptly and shot on my backup. I didn't run a format or anything stupid like that. I'm now using photorec on my MacBook to try and get my pictures back. It got the video I shot towards the end of the trip no problem. But it's doing something weird with the .nef files. 

When I look at the folder where it is supposed to be saving the files, I see a f23413423847.nef file appear, and then disappear promptly, to be replaced by another f23496238493.nef file. I can see glimpses of the photos I shot, and it's obvious they are all still on the card, but at the end of the scan, photorec says it didn't find anything (even though it apparently did and just didn't save it).

Any ideas? If there is a better free program than photorec (spammers, I know your games) I would love to hear about it. Photorec is supposed to work for nikon raw though, so I must be doing something wrong.

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 29, 2012)

It should. If not try Recuva. It recognizes raw. Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File and Disk Recovery - Free Download


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 29, 2012)

MjM recognizes Nikon's NEF format.  This is from first-hand experience.


----------



## Smilemon (Jan 29, 2012)

I know both of you have lots of posts and aren't likely spammers, but those are both windows programs. I'm on a mac, and they aren't of much use to me. Sorry 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 29, 2012)

Hook up with one of us Windows flunkies?


----------



## Smilemon (Jan 29, 2012)

Lets say that I'm saving that as a last resort. I have a windows partition, but it's only 15 gigs. I use it for playing league of legends with my buddies. My memory card is a FULL 16 gigs... 

I really need a mac program here.


----------



## Smilemon (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok, so this is how far I am. I used disk drill, it did a deep scan and found all my pictures, but the full version is 89 dollars. Is there a free program that can do the same thing?

This little guy really wants to get out of my camera.





help by Smilemon5953, on Flickr


----------



## CCericola (Jan 29, 2012)

$89 is cheap compared to never rescuing your photos or paying to go back to Galapagos.


----------



## petto (Jan 29, 2012)

^^ditto


----------



## Smilemon (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, I acquired the full version of disk drill, and it did the trick. I got all 1355 pictures back in their uncorrupted raw state. If anyone ever has trouble with their memory card, and they are using a mac, disk drill helped. Photorec didn't really do ****. Shoot me a pm if you want more details or information.

In the meantime, I'm happy. I feel as if I've found a long lost child.


----------



## JohnYoga (Jan 29, 2012)

Adorable picture! Love it!

John


----------

